# Parade of Traveling vine and Fern Lace scarves with lurker2



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some of the wonderful scarves both started and finished,which have been done by the workshop students. 

Enjoy! I am posting a picture of one of Lurker2's scarves. She had two scarf patterns with a larger and smaller size in each pattern. Wonderful workshop


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Stunning work!!! Such a gorgeous scarf!!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh that is sooo beautiful. Must be so soft and light to wear. Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like a soft cloud with a dreamy pink sunset. Just LOVE this one. An heirloom quality piece of knitting. Really beautiful Lurker.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Looks like a soft cloud with a dreamy pink sunset. Just LOVE this one. An heirloom quality piece of knitting. Really beautiful Lurker.


am waiting to hear from my friend in Scotland- I do so hope she likes it!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> am waiting to hear from my friend in Scotland- I do so hope she likes it!!!!


Well, she will love it for sure. Probably the prettiest scarf I have ever seen. :thumbup: And you know who wants it if she doesn't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, she will love it for sure. Probably the prettiest scarf I have ever seen. :thumbup: And you know who wants it if she doesn't.


How is yours progressing!?


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Ooooohh.... That is a beautiful scarf! Love it


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Traveling vine after the first complete 12 row pattern


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, she will love it for sure. Probably the prettiest scarf I have ever seen. :thumbup: And you know who wants it if she doesn't.


I know who would like it. :-D Oh, you meant you would like. :lol:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz said:


> Ooooohh.... That is a beautiful scarf! Love it


There are some other lovely ones completed particularly in Perth Australia- but that lady will be possibly still in bed- they are several hours behind me- but she has done some lovely work name like jaylan jenlan, have not checked back, but I hope she will post her work soon!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a beautiful pink scarf!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I know who would like it. :-D Oh, you meant you would like. :lol:


Yes, I should have been specific as I'll bet everyone who sees it wants it. :wink: lol It's ME that wants it!!!!  What a gorgeous scarf. My granddaughter would inherit it as her favorite color is pink. Just dreaming and kidding Lurker. There's no way she won't love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is yours progressing!?


Slow but sure. I am actually starting to feel more comfortable with it this far along now. That P2 tbl is a killer though but using your tip helps. Makes me so happy when I get to the second part. I love the whole project though and the effect of the P2tbl is so worth it. The little sequins actually reflect the color of the yarn, which doesn't show in the photo. Maybe you can see it more in the yarn in the bowl.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Two repeats done


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Angora, that is beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Slow but sure. I am actually starting to feel more comfortable with it this far along now. That P2 tbl is a killer though but using your tip helps. Makes me so happy when I get to the second part. I love the whole project though and the effect of the P2tbl is so worth it. The little sequins actually reflect the color of the yarn, which doesn't show in the photo. Maybe you can see it more in the yarn in the bowl.


It is such a lovely colour! And with the added 'bling'!
I always feel the second half a bonus- one can zoom along so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Two repeats done


It looks fine, Gigi!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Angora, that is beautiful!


Thank you. You do such beautiful work too. Looks great! Those gold tones will be so lovely. Maybe I'll do one in those tones too as my colors really are autumn colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is such a lovely colour! And with the added 'bling'!
> I always feel the second half a bonus- one can zoom along so!


Thanks so much Lurker.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I have finished one scarf and started working on my second one. Really enjoyed this workshop Lurker2 has been fantasic love this scarf pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jenval said:


> I have finished one scarf and started working on my second one. Really enjoyed this workshop Lurker2 has been fantasic love this scarf pattern.


Wow!!!! Great work Jenval. On your second one already. Just amazing and so beautiful. It looks so great in both versions. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Slow but sure. I am actually starting to feel more comfortable with it this far along now. That P2 tbl is a killer though but using your tip helps. Makes me so happy when I get to the second part. I love the whole project though and the effect of the P2tbl is so worth it. The little sequins actually reflect the color of the yarn, which doesn't show in the photo. Maybe you can see it more in the yarn in the bowl.


I love your scarf you are doing so well the color is so stunning can't wait to see this finished very well done.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Two repeats done


Wow! Scarf looks so nice love that color to beautiful work


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jenval said:


> I love your scarf you are doing so well the color is so stunning can't wait to see this finished very well done.


Thanks Jenval. Yes, you know the feeling of having one done already. I can't wait to experience that. I truly love the scarf you have already done and the one in progress. Just beautiful.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Exquisite! The color, knitting and pattern are all gorgeous! Lurker 2 has done a marvelous job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jenval said:


> I have finished one scarf and started working on my second one. Really enjoyed this workshop Lurker2 has been fantasic love this scarf pattern.


You are doing lovely work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vayankee said:


> Exquisite! The color, knitting and pattern are all gorgeous! Lurker 2 has done a marvelous job!


That is very kind of you!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

they are very pretty!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! Lacey, delicate, perfect color. Lovely!!


----------



## Auntie Dee (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

vayankee wrote:
Exquisite! The color, knitting and pattern are all gorgeous! Lurker 2 has done a marvelous job!



Lurker 2 said:


> That is very kind of you!


And oh so true. Thanks Lurker for this workshop. You prepared so many patterns for us to make and variations of it too. Great workshop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Gorgeous work!!!! ;0)


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the wonderful scarves both started and finished,which have been done by the workshop students.
> 
> Enjoy! I am posting a picture of one of Lurker2's scarves. She had two scarf patterns with a larger and smaller size in each pattern. Wonderful workshop


Lovely! :-D


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Really pretty. Love the colour graduation!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

These are so very nice... love the pink, but the one with the sequins in it is so pretty too! I haven't seen any reference to a pattern link... can you share?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SharonM said:


> These are so very nice... love the pink, but the one with the sequins in it is so pretty too! I haven't seen any reference to a pattern link... can you share?


check out Designer1234's Workshops- travelling vine lace scarf with Lurker 2!

At the bottom of the Daily Digest


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So very pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm admiring everyone's work - will post mine after I get some more done - hopefully tonight after coming home from Easter dinner...that if I'm not too full and too tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm admiring everyone's work - will post mine after I get some more done - hopefully tonight after coming home from Easter dinner...that if I'm not too full and too tired.


Do enjoy your dinner Rookie! I look forward to seeing your work!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

To all of you your scarves are amazing. I love them all


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the pattern in this scarf. Which workshop is this done in?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ggclaudia said:


> I love the pattern in this scarf. Which workshop is this done in?


travelling vine with Lurker 2- one of the workshops run by Designer1234. #21


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely scarf!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My finished cloth and the towel in progress. 
I used 44 sts for the cloth and 3 repeats. For the towel I have 62 sts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My finished cloth and the towel in progress.
> I used 44 sts for the cloth and 3 repeats. For the towel I have 62 sts.


They are very effective, Caren I am sure Sara-Mae will love them!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are very effective, Caren I am sure Sara-Mae will love them!


I sure hope so, sorry I didn't block them will do that when the towel is finished. Now to start my scarf this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I sure hope so, sorry I didn't block them will do that when the towel is finished. Now to start my scarf this afternoon.


Do I gather there is no racing?


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful scarf what great work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do I gather there is no racing?


Not that i have access to. MotoGP starts next week end and F1 is on holiday for 2 weeks. Good thing I can get more knitting done this way.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My finished cloth and the towel in progress.
> I used 44 sts for the cloth and 3 repeats. For the towel I have 62 sts.


I love those colors. I need to try for the scarf as soon as I get some of the other workshops finished that I have started. So many fun workshops.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I love those colors. I need to try for the scarf as soon as I get some of the other workshops finished that I have started. So many fun workshops.


Thank you. 
I know there are too many to choose from, so I am doing ones that I am learning something new first.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> vayankee wrote:
> Exquisite! The color, knitting and pattern are all gorgeous! Lurker 2 has done a marvelous job!
> 
> And oh so true. Thanks Lurker for this workshop. You prepared so many patterns for us to make and variations of it too. Great workshop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Angora1, I'll be waiting to see yours when it's finished - it looks to be working up as beautifully as Lurker2's and best of all, it's my favorite color!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Doesn't look like they are students any more!! Nice!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous color and work...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mumcat (Mar 28, 2013)

Oohhhh snuggly! xx


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL, Julie!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL, Julie!!!


What a lot of compliments- I hope someone is able to post their work soon!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Ditto.


determined_to-knit said:


> Stunning work!!! Such a gorgeous scarf!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So many pretty scarves.... Angora... love your yarn. i bought a tiast color like that for my Hobrok Gla to see it knit up so I know what to expect.....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

oohh!


----------



## Cheetah (Jan 29, 2012)

The scarf is beautiful. How do I get to the workshop as I would love to join. I always have a hard time finding these workshops. Will someone please post the link or tell me how to search to find a specific workshop.

Thank you very much, KPer's are the best.

Cheetah


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many pretty scarves.... Angora... love your yarn. i bought a tiast color like that for my Hobrok Gla to see it knit up so I know what to expect.....


Oh it should be fabulous. I have yarn to do the Holbrook also, which I think is one of the most beautiful shawls ever. Happy Easter Dreamweaver and thank you so much for the compliment. You know that means a lot. ;-) :thumbup: Now I can't wait to see your Holbrook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So many pretty scarves.... Angora... love your yarn. i bought a tiast color like that for my Hobrok Gla to see it knit up so I know what to expect.....


Good to see you Dreamweaver! good luck with your Holbrook!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheetah said:


> The scarf is beautiful. How do I get to the workshop as I would love to join. I always have a hard time finding these workshops. Will someone please post the link or tell me how to search to find a specific workshop.
> 
> Thank you very much, KPer's are the best.
> 
> Cheetah


it should show up if you 'search' #21 Workshop with Designer1234, Travelling Vine Lace with Lurker 2. Also you can go into 'my profile' and towards the bottom select in to Designer 1234's workshops, then it should show up on your Daily Digest... 
Get back to me if you are still having trouble finding it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi girls... Haven't even started the Holbrook yet. I'm currenty fighting with my adult surprise jacket and a green lace vest that needs grafting and has to be ready to wear in two weeks..... Guess I should get back at it Now if I could find the camera cord..... 

The scarves really are lovely. Great pattern, Lurker.... Wish there were more hours in the day so I could keep up with everyine..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds a bit like the WIP scene at my house!
Isn't everyone doing a great job, I know there are more being knitted, just waiting for the posts to start coming!



Dreamweaver said:


> Hi girls... Haven't even started the Holbrook yet. I'm currenty fighting with my adult surprise jacket and a green lace vest that needs grafting and has to be ready to wear in two weeks..... Guess I should get back at it Now if I could find the camera cord.....
> 
> The scarves really are lovely. Great pattern, Lurker.... Wish there were more hours in the day so I could keep up with everyine..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi girls... Haven't even started the Holbrook yet. I'm currenty fighting with my adult surprise jacket and a green lace vest that needs grafting and has to be ready to wear in two weeks..... Guess I should get back at it Now if I could find the camera cord.....
> 
> The scarves really are lovely. Great pattern, Lurker.... Wish there were more hours in the day so I could keep up with everyone..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful work everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Still working on this one I really like the way it has striped up in color. Travelling Vine Scarf wider version.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jenval said:


> Still working on this one I really like the way it has striped up in color. Travelling Vine Scarf wider version.


Jenny has done so well! Her work is quite beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jenny has done so well! Her work is quite beautiful!


That's so pretty!!! Nice job.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is my scarf


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> Here is my scarf


maybe this time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> maybe this time


This is so lovely, Juliet! Glad you got it posted!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow!! I love it. I'm using a plain wedgewood blue yarn so not as interesting as yours, but I am still pleased at how it's turning out - hopefully, picures later today after I finish the 4th 12 row repeat.



julietinboots said:


> maybe this time


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is so lovely, Juliet! Glad you got it posted!


Gorgeous and you are done!!!! Just beautiful.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> maybe this time


I love your scarf, the colours are perfectly stunning.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody and good luck on your scarves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow!! I love it. I'm using a plain wedgewood blue yarn so not as interesting as yours, but I am still pleased at how it's turning out - hopefully, picures later today after I finish the 4th 12 row repeat.


Looking forward to that, Rookie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I decided earlier today that I needed to make the scarf skinnier - it took one whole skein of the yarn I'm using to do the 3 - 12 row repeats so it would be a pretty short scarf. So, I frogged it and then cast on with one less pattern repeat and went up a needle size - it was just about as wide as the previous one so then I went down to one less pattern repeat and added a couple more edge stitches and I think I'm right where I need to be -- it's going a lot quicker - the yarn slides on the new needle so much better. Thanks for your patience!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Looking forward to that, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds like you have patience, and determination, Rookie, it will be great when you can post this new version!



RookieRetiree said:


> I decided earlier today that I needed to make the scarf skinnier - it took one whole skein of the yarn I'm using to do the 3 - 12 row repeats so it would be a pretty short scarf. So, I frogged it and then cast on with one less pattern repeat and went up a needle size - it was just about as wide as the previous one so then I went down to one less pattern repeat and added a couple more edge stitches and I think I'm right where I need to be -- it's going a lot quicker - the yarn slides on the new needle so much better. Thanks for your patience!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH would call it being stubborn----



Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds like you have patience, and determination, Rookie, it will be great when you can post this new version!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH would call it being stubborn----


 :thumbup: 
determination and patience!

the other word I use for us knitters is persistence- I believe we have it in abundance- and I see that as a positive!


----------



## Cheetah (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't wait to get started on a scarf. I have the yarn and needles, now all I need is the time. I have to work the Polls tomorrow from 7 a.m. to closing therefore, my yarn an needles will have to wait until Wednesday.

I love all the pictures that have been posted. You are all so talented.

Keep on knitting, great work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's for sure!



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> determination and patience!
> 
> the other word I use for us knitters is persistence- I believe we have it in abundance- and I see that as a positive!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love it, nice pattern


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a traditional French pattern



marianikole said:


> Love it, nice pattern


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Slow but sure. I am actually starting to feel more comfortable with it this far along now. That P2 tbl is a killer though but using your tip helps. Makes me so happy when I get to the second part. I love the whole project though and the effect of the P2tbl is so worth it. The little sequins actually reflect the color of the yarn, which doesn't show in the photo. Maybe you can see it more in the yarn in the bowl.


I love the color of this one Angora.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks fantastic! So delicate and soft! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is my scarf so far. I ran out of the thread that I was using, and when I went to the store they were out of the color. I am using cotton thread for a more spring or early summer weight. Pattern was fairly easy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Here is my scarf so far. I ran out of the thread that I was using, and when I went to the store they were out of the color. I am using cotton thread for a more spring or early summer weight. Pattern was fairly easy.


That is looking so lovely- will they be able to order more of your colour for you?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the green scarf - great for the warmer weather. Sure hope you are able to get more of the yarn to finish it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

deborah337 said:


> Here is my scarf so far. I ran out of the thread that I was using, and when I went to the store they were out of the color. I am using cotton thread for a more spring or early summer weight. Pattern was fairly easy.


What a great idea to do this light enough for spring or early summer. Love that idea. :thumbup: Beautiful indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flockie said:


> I love the color of this one Angora.


Hey Flockie...Hi. Thank you so much. I have to go buy a pair of cheap glasses so I can get back to work on mine until my good glasses come in. Didn't realize how blind I was without them. :shock: :shock: Nice to hear from you and glad you like the color. I love this pattern and scarf and thanks to Lurker I will have something so beautiful. Now to get some glasses so I can see.


----------



## Lindaveril (Mar 16, 2011)

some really beautiful scarves from a lovely pattern. Well done everyone teacher and students alike. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lindaveril said:


> some really beautiful scarves from a lovely pattern. Well done everyone teacher and students alike. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


There are some lovely pieces on display!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Here is my scarf so far. I ran out of the thread that I was using, and when I went to the store they were out of the color. I am using cotton thread for a more spring or early summer weight. Pattern was fairly easy.


Your scarf is very pretty.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone this is just of my needles the travelling vine scarf my second one and really pleased with it. 

A big thank you to Lurker2 and everyone involved with the workshops they are fantasic really enjoyed this. 

Jenny :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jenval said:


> Hi everyone this is just of my needles the travelling vine scarf my second one and really pleased with it.
> 
> A big thank you to Lurker2 and everyone involved with the workshops they are fantasic really enjoyed this.
> 
> Jenny :thumbup:


You are most welcome!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

What yarn is everybody using? I just finished my dead fish hat and am almost done with my ASJ. I was thinking of some self stripping amazing by Lion Brand. I will be getting some yarn for this scarf today after I go to the gym. I want something warm. Our winters can be brutal. 
I love everybodys scarves. They all look so pretty and soft. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jenval, Bravo....Two scarves already. Just amazing and so beautifully done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The two I am working on are both mohair mixes, 4 ply and DK equivalent, I am using 4.5mm (US7) and 5.5mm ( US9) needles. One is travelling vine, the other is the fern lace design. I found it helped answering questions to have one on the 'go'.
One of the acrylics I used is quite 'harsh' to touch, the other is beautifully soft, I like the idea of cowls for winter- and the design adapts well to this- I just slip stitched the ends together.



jmai5421 said:


> What yarn is everybody using? I just finished my dead fish hat and am almost done with my ASJ. I was thinking of some self stripping amazing by Lion Brand. I will be getting some yarn for this scarf today after I go to the gym. I want something warm. Our winters can be brutal.
> I love everybodys scarves. They all look so pretty and soft. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two I am working on are both mohair mixes, 4 ply and DK equivalent, I am using 4.5mm (US7) and 5.5mm ( US9) needles. One is travelling vine, the other is the fern lace design. I found it helped answering questions to have one on the 'go'.
> One of the acrylics I used is quite 'harsh' to touch, the other is beautifully soft, I like the idea of cowls for winter- and the design adapts well to this- I just slip stitched the ends together.


Those are lovely, but then What else would they be considering who is knitting them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Question..... Julie, when you finish yours off as a cowl, do you still end by knitting the last 6 rows before you bind off and slip stitch the ends together? 

Thanks
Karen (Flockie)


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Jenval said:


> Hi everyone this is just of my needles the travelling vine scarf my second one and really pleased with it.
> 
> A big thank you to Lurker2 and everyone involved with the workshops they are fantasic really enjoyed this.
> 
> Jenny :thumbup:


Beautiful!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, they all look so good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are lovely, but then What else would they be considering who is knitting them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Caren, I would be disappointed with myself, if I had not got it sussed- this far down the track!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Question..... Julie, when you finish yours off as a cowl, do you still end by knitting the last 6 rows before you bind off and slip stitch the ends together?
> 
> Thanks
> Karen (Flockie)


Yes, I did do the garter stitch both ends, mainly so I had something firm to do my slip stitch on, Again it would really be a matter of personal choice, and what you feel looks best.
Does that mean, Flockie, that you are nearly there? Hope so!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a picture of my TV scarf - I'm about 1/2 way in the 4th row pattern repeat - I have a long way to go but am beginning to pick up more speed now that I'm comfortable with the pattern.

The yarn is Ella Rae Latte - it has very little twist or crimp so seems pretty flat in the knitting, yet is producing a very lofty stitch definition. It splits very easily so when I switched needles, I went with one that had more blunt tips to avoid the splitting--it's working better.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! That is looking great! I love the yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am pleased to hear you've got the splitting under control, and the changes you have made, are exactly the sort of decision I was hoping to encourage people to be able to make! A small step then to having the confidence to alter other designs for your own purposes!



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of my TV scarf - I'm about 1/2 way in the 4th row pattern repeat - I have a long way to go but am beginning to pick up more speed now that I'm comfortable with the pattern.
> 
> The yarn is Ella Rae Latte - it has very little twist or crimp so seems pretty flat in the knitting, yet is producing a very lofty stitch definition. It splits very easily so when I switched needles, I went with one that had more blunt tips to avoid the splitting--it's working better.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Slow but sure. I am actually starting to feel more comfortable with it this far along now. That P2 tbl is a killer though but using your tip helps. Makes me so happy when I get to the second part. I love the whole project though and the effect of the P2tbl is so worth it. The little sequins actually reflect the color of the yarn, which doesn't show in the photo. Maybe you can see it more in the yarn in the bowl.


Angora, that is Beautiful!! The sequins in the yarn are such a nice emblishment


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two I am working on are both mohair mixes, 4 ply and DK equivalent, I am using 4.5mm (US7) and 5.5mm ( US9) needles. One is travelling vine, the other is the fern lace design. I found it helped answering questions to have one on the 'go'.
> One of the acrylics I used is quite 'harsh' to touch, the other is beautifully soft, I like the idea of cowls for winter- and the design adapts well to this- I just slip stitched the ends together.


Julie, the Fern Lace scarf is great! the yarn you chose really reminds me of ferns in the forest. Lovely!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of my TV scarf - I'm about 1/2 way in the 4th row pattern repeat - I have a long way to go but am beginning to pick up more speed now that I'm comfortable with the pattern.
> 
> The yarn is Ella Rae Latte - it has very little twist or crimp so seems pretty flat in the knitting, yet is producing a very lofty stitch definition. It splits very easily so when I switched needles, I went with one that had more blunt tips to avoid the splitting--it's working better.


Very nice, Rookie! I'm not familiar with the yarn you're using, but it is beautiful, and does give a lovely stitch definition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Julie, the Fern Lace scarf is great! the yarn you chose really reminds me of ferns in the forest. Lovely!!


Thank you Sue! I have only one ball, so it had to be the narrow scarf!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Here is my scarf so far. I ran out of the thread that I was using, and when I went to the store they were out of the color. I am using cotton thread for a more spring or early summer weight. Pattern was fairly easy.


That is so pretty! What weight is your thread? It looks quite fine in your photo. The color is lovely.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! It's a medium weight cotton thread called Artiste. From Hobby Lobby. Very nice to work with.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I did do the garter stitch both ends, mainly so I had something firm to do my slip stitch on, Again it would really be a matter of personal choice, and what you feel looks best.
> Does that mean, Flockie, that you are nearly there? Hope so!


I have completed 3 repeats of the entire pattern. So, I'm getting there. A lifeline is absolutely the best way to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> I have completed 3 repeats of the entire pattern. So, I'm getting there. A lifeline is absolutely the best way to go.


would you believe I have never used one- for one thing I don't own those fancy circulars that have the little hole to help one thread it through- I looked at prices, and realised this is for another day! Number 1 is saving to get to Sydney at some point!

I am so glad you find the lifeline helpful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> would you believe I have never used one- for one thing I don't own those fancy circulars that have the little hole to help one thread it through- I looked at prices, and realised this is for another day! Number 1 is saving to get to Sydney at some point!
> 
> I am so glad you find the lifeline helpful!


I do have some of those of those fancy needles and have the lifeline in but I have caught all my mistakes early enough to not have used the lifeline. And on the odd occasion I have used one I have found the same- so while I put one in a few times I don't think I have ever made use of one. But they seem like they should be good ideas! And think that for something with a lot of stitches and fine yarn (like my cobweb) it will definitely be in place every few rows.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't use the circular needle to thread the lifeline through....I just take a blunt tapestry needle and slip a second scrap piece of yarn through the live stitches on my needle - usually on row 12 with the TV scarf..that works for me.



Lurker 2 said:


> would you believe I have never used one- for one thing I don't own those fancy circulars that have the little hole to help one thread it through- I looked at prices, and realised this is for another day! Number 1 is saving to get to Sydney at some point!
> 
> I am so glad you find the lifeline helpful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't use the circular needle to thread the lifeline through....I just take a blunt tapestry needle and slip a second scrap piece of yarn through the live stitches on my needle - usually on row 12 with the TV scarf..that works for me.


That is the important thing- if it works for you- do it that way!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I do have some of those of those fancy needles and have the lifeline in but I have caught all my mistakes early enough to not have used the lifeline. And on the odd occasion I have used one I have found the same- so while I put one in a few times I don't think I have ever made use of one. But they seem like they should be good ideas! And think that for something with a lot of stitches and fine yarn (like my cobweb) it will definitely be in place every few rows.


Ditto. I have the circulars but have never used the lifeline feature. I am thinking that I should on this after reading Bobglory's post. I am not sure how to bring yarn/thread through the little hole. I can barely see the little hole and what type of yarn is that thin. It looks to me that the only thing that will fit is needle and thread but thread is too fine for a life line. What do people use and how do they get it through the little hole. I have KnitPicks and there is a hole for the tool and then another even smaller one, which one do you use?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jmai, maybe it would be better to do it as Rookie has suggested, just above your post![ well just above mine, above yours] I am wondering what is causing you the greatest concern with the pattern- are you attempting the Travelling Vine?



jmai5421 said:


> Ditto. I have the circulars but have never used the lifeline feature. I am thinking that I should on this after reading Bobglory's post. I am not sure how to bring yarn/thread through the little hole. I can barely see the little hole and what type of yarn is that thin. It looks to me that the only thing that will fit is needle and thread but thread is too fine for a life line. What do people use and how do they get it through the little hole. I have KnitPicks and there is a hole for the tool and then another even smaller one, which one do you use?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> would you believe I have never used one- for one thing I don't own those fancy circulars that have the little hole to help one thread it through- I looked at prices, and realised this is for another day! Number 1 is saving to get to Sydney at some point!
> 
> I am so glad you find the lifeline helpful!


I have not used a lifeline either, just count every stitch. I have used stitch markers a couple times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have not used a lifeline either, just count every stitch. I have used stitch markers a couple times.


Good morning Caren, did you sleep well? I also rely on my count- and use the 'stem'- the skpo group, p2togtbl, then the k2tog, p2tog, in the last 6 rows as an 'internal' marker. I would find it hard with the yo's if I were using markers- I guess it is a matter of what you are used to!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning Caren, did you sleep well? I also rely on my count- and use the 'stem'- the skpo group, p2togtbl, then the k2tog, p2tog, in the last 6 rows as an 'internal' marker. I would find it hard with the yo's if I were using markers- I guess it is a matter of what you are used to!


I slept much better the past 2 nights than I have in quite sometime. I have found a pattern in the counting on the purl rows that helps quite a bit. there are 7 sts between each p2tog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I slept much better the past 2 nights than I have in quite sometime. I have found a pattern in the counting on the purl rows that helps quite a bit. there are 7 sts between each p2tog.


that is how I do it- apart from the first and last repeats- I did not want to confuse though!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is how I do it- apart from the first and last repeats- I did not want to confuse though!


I am glad I'm not the only one that uses this method.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad I'm not the only one that uses this method.


there is a version of the design based on this, but again I was concerned about confusing especially those for whom this was a first lace experience! Besides I saw it only a day or two before my workshop- and everything had already gone through to designer!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Angora, that is Beautiful!! The sequins in the yarn are such a nice emblishment


Thanks siouxann. The sequins reflect the color of the yarn which doesn't show in the photo, making them more subtle. Again, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two I am working on are both mohair mixes, 4 ply and DK equivalent, I am using 4.5mm (US7) and 5.5mm ( US9) needles. One is travelling vine, the other is the fern lace design. I found it helped answering questions to have one on the 'go'.
> One of the acrylics I used is quite 'harsh' to touch, the other is beautifully soft, I like the idea of cowls for winter- and the design adapts well to this- I just slip stitched the ends together.


Just gorgeous and the colors are divine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just gorgeous and the colors are divine.


Thanks Angora!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have never done this but have heard you can use dental floss for lifelines.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> would you believe I have never used one- for one thing I don't own those fancy circulars that have the little hole to help one thread it through- I looked at prices, and realised this is for another day! Number 1 is saving to get to Sydney at some point!
> 
> I am so glad you find the lifeline helpful!


I don't have the fancy circulars with the little hole either.... I just used a blunt needle and old yarn and ran the yarn along the needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> I don't have the fancy circulars with the little hole either.... I just used a blunt needle and old yarn and ran the yarn along the needles.


How is it doing, Flockie? How many repeats do you have now? I do hope it is going well for you! It is such a pretty yarn that you are using!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have completed three repeats. I'm also working on a baby blanket and I worked on that last night instead of the scarf. Once I finish the blanket I plan to post a picture in the Picture section.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> I have completed three repeats. I'm also working on a baby blanket and I worked on that last night instead of the scarf. Once I finish the blanket I plan to post a picture in the Picture section.


would you be able to let us know on the KTP- I don't always pick up on the main listings?!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> would you be able to let us know on the KTP- I don't always pick up on the main listings?!


I certainly will......... perhaps, I'll post a receipt at KTP and drop in for a cuppa or two, just to check in with my friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> I certainly will......... perhaps, I'll post a receipt at KTP and drop in for a cuppa or two, just to check in with my friends.


that would be so good- just like old times!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that would be so good- just like old times!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jmai, maybe it would be better to do it as Rookie has suggested, just above your post![ well just above mine, above yours] I am wondering what is causing you the greatest concern with the pattern- are you attempting the Travelling Vine?


I will try using a blunt needle throuogh the stitches. I have the needles that have the hole but haven't figured out how to use the feature. I haven't started the patterns yet. I might make one pattern for me and the other one for my daughter. 
One question. The wrn to make one is a yarn over, right? Then is every other m1 an yarn over?
I am just finishing the cuff on my ASJ and then I will start the scarves. Probably tomorrow unless i get excited and want to start something new tonight after supper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I will try using a blunt needle throuogh the stitches. I have the needles that have the hole but haven't figured out how to use the feature. I haven't started the patterns yet. I might make one pattern for me and the other one for my daughter.
> One question. The wrn to make one is a yarn over, right? Then is every other m1 an yarn over?
> I am just finishing the cuff on my ASJ and then I will start the scarves. Probably tomorrow unless i get excited and want to start something new tonight after supper.


Yes, in American it is a yo, whether written wrn or m1. I wrote this verbatim from my Mon Tricot Dictionary, that was intended for the UK market.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, in American it is a yo, whether written wrn or m1. I wrote this verbatim from my Mon Tricot Dictionary, that was intended for the UK market.


Thanks
I am off to but the I-cord around my cuff and then to start my scarf. I think I will do the traveling vine for myself and the fern lace for my daughter. I am excited. I have never done any lace. There will be a lot of lifelines. This will be so much lighter to work on than my worsted weight garter stitch AS jacket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks
> I am off to but the I-cord arouond my cuff and then to start my scarf. I think I will do the traveling vine for myself and the fern lace for my daughter. I am excited. i have never done any lace. This will be so much lighter than my worsted weight garter stitch jacket.


I can't remember exactly, Jmai, is it you who has difficulty downloading photos? none the less fingering or lighter will give a lacy result. For lace weight yarns I have used about size 5 to 6 needles (US), BTW.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't remember exactly, Jmai, is it you who has difficulty downloading photos? none the less fingering or lighter will give a lacy result. For lace weight yarns I have used about size 5 to 6 needles (US), BTW.


Thanks for the heads up on the needle size. I was going to experiment but won't have to now.
I usually can get them posted on a thread that has already started. i either start something then send and then pick up add attachment to post a picture. I know probably wierd but it works..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Ditto. I have the circulars but have never used the lifeline feature. I am thinking that I should on this after reading Bobglory's post. I am not sure how to bring yarn/thread through the little hole. I can barely see the little hole and what type of yarn is that thin. It looks to me that the only thing that will fit is needle and thread but thread is too fine for a life line. What do people use and how do they get it through the little hole. I have KnitPicks and there is a hole for the tool and then another even smaller one, which one do you use?


I'm using crochet thread, but anything thin. The hole is bigger than a sewing needle hole so I can get the thread in.n Hear different stories about dental floss, sure I have heard some people say it is not good for the yarn. But then again it doesn't stay there so hard to see what damage it could do fo a short while. But that size would be good. Don't see why a thicker sewing thread wouldn't work either.
But last night when i had all the hassles with it , I frogged back to the lifeline but couldn't get them all picked up probablly anyway so I still needed to tink back a couple more rows. So don't know wheterr they are worth it! Not that they are hard to put in witht he needles.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm using crochet thread, but anything thin. The hole is bigger than a sewing needle hole so I can get the thread in.n Hear different stories about dental floss, sure I have heard some people say it is not good for the yarn. But then again it doesn't stay there so hard to see what damage it could do fo a short while. But that size would be good. Don't see why a thicker sewing thread wouldn't work either.
> But last night when i had all the hassles with it , I frogged back to the lifeline but couldn't get them all picked up probablly anyway so I still needed to tink back a couple more rows. So don't know wheterr they are worth it! Not that they are hard to put in witht he needles.


Thanks Darowil. I will try crochet thread or the dental floss. I agree with you since it won't be in there very long it shouldn't hurt the yarn. I have plenty of dental floss. I was a dental hygentist in my former life. I like retirement better.
I want to try a llife line. I have never used one and have tinked back many times. I usually notice the mistake before I have to frog but have done plenty of tinking. I will fudge before I frog if I can.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Darowil. I will try crochet thread or the dental floss. I agree with you since it won't be in there very long it shouldn't hurt the yarn. I have plenty of dental floss. I was a dental hygentist in my former life. I like retirement better.
> I want to try a llife line. I have never used one and have tinked back many times. I usually notice the mistake before I have to frog but have done plenty of tinking. I will fudge before I frog if I can.


As you know I too much prefer fudge to frogs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm using crochet thread, but anything thin. The hole is bigger than a sewing needle hole so I can get the thread in.n Hear different stories about dental floss, sure I have heard some people say it is not good for the yarn. But then again it doesn't stay there so hard to see what damage it could do fo a short while. But that size would be good. Don't see why a thicker sewing thread wouldn't work either.
> But last night when i had all the hassles with it , I frogged back to the lifeline but couldn't get them all picked up probablly anyway so I still needed to tink back a couple more rows. So don't know wheterr they are worth it! Not that they are hard to put in witht he needles.


Darowil, thanks for the heads up on the dental floss not being good. Sure wouldn't want to floss right through the yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> As you know I too much prefer fudge to frogs.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Me too!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie Retiree, that is looking great!!!! Lovely color and really see the pattern emerging. Looks like you are doing well in spite of splitting yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you....mine is just so much thicker than most....but I love the way th pattern is showing up....it does look so much daintier on the lighter weights so will keep the pattern around to make some for my sisters for their warmer weather areas (Arkansas and Florida).


Angora1 said:


> Rookie Retiree, that is looking great!!!! Lovely color and really see the pattern emerging. Looks like you are doing well in spite of splitting yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you....mine is just so much thicker than most....but I love the way th pattern is showing up....it does look so much daintier on the lighter weights so will keep the pattern around to make some for my sisters for their warmer weather areas (Arkansas and Florida).


one of my sample pieces is a bulky weight cowl- I really like it, and it will be good with our colder weather coming! I used my cotton scarf recently- it is knit in a 4 ply equivalent- it looks good and is excellent for 'in between' weather.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceili is having computer issues...... but she is into her 9th repeat. Hers looks great! She wanted me to let you know she is further along than I am. 

I completed my 4th repeat last night. 

Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Ceili is having computer issues...... but she is into her 9th repeat. Hers looks great! She wanted me to let you know she is further along than I am.
> 
> I completed my 4th repeat last night.
> 
> Flockie


BUT are you happy with yours too? I certainly hope so, let me know! Oh and tell Ceili would you, that I am thrilled to hear of how hers is coming on!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What wonderful creations needles and yarn can make!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Reyna said:


> What wonderful creations needles and yarn can make!


There are some lovely results from this workshop- I am hoping there will be more photos as people finish their work!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

If all goes well, here is a picture of my Travelling Vine scarf. The actual colour is rather darker than it appears in the picture - it is very much the colour of the natural linen in the yarn, so technically ecru, I suppose.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> If all goes well, here is a picture of my Travelling Vine scarf. The actual colour is rather darker than it appears in the picture - it is very much the colour of the natural linen in the yarn, so technically ecru, I suppose.


Your scarf is beautiful. It will go with just about everything. It is simply elegant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleen - your scarf is marvelous...I'm going to use up most of my 4 skeins of yarn so am haing a longer wrap scarf - I'll be at ths awhile, but am almost 1/2 way there!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleen, what a beauty. So lovely and in such a natural color. It will go with anything and is a must wear for sure. I'm just slightly over 1/2 way there. I will make it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> If all goes well, here is a picture of my Travelling Vine scarf. The actual colour is rather darker than it appears in the picture - it is very much the colour of the natural linen in the yarn, so technically ecru, I suppose.


That is really beautiful! You must be so pleased. Congratulations!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Debbie..... Love that beautiful green and perfect for our weather here in Dallas.... I like HL cotton but haven't noticed the Artiste. I'll be looking for it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rookie... What a scrumptious color and I like the heavier yarn.... It almost looks like a roving and has a lovely sheen.. Maybe I'll get caught up enough to give this a try someday. The patterns are both lovely.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, so good to hear from you. It is a really fun knit....after about 8 repeats, I'm beginning to be able to read what row I'm on better, but still keep the tape under the row on the pattern to be sure. I think the yarn is lofty enough that it won't be too heavy even with a long wrap around twice scarf. I'm hoping the alpaca content makes it warm while the other two components (milk and microfiber) keep the loft. I'm getting a little worried that it's going to pill --- but we'll see.



Dreamweaver said:


> Rookie... What a scrumptious color and I like the heavier yarn.... It almost looks like a roving and has a lovely sheen.. Maybe I'll get caught up enough to give this a try someday. The patterns are both lovely.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Debbie..... Love that beautiful green and perfect for our weather here in Dallas.... I like HL cotton but haven't noticed the Artiste. I'll be looking for it.


Hi Dreamweaver! good to see you here!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Traveling vine, 9 repeats completed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Rookie... What a scrumptious color and I like the heavier yarn.... It almost looks like a roving and has a lovely sheen.. Maybe I'll get caught up enough to give this a try someday. The patterns are both lovely.....


they are both lovely, and not exceptionally difficult!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Traveling vine, 9 repeats completed.


Just wondering - how long do you think you will make it? are you aiming for a scarf, or a cowl?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I am aiming for a cowl. i was thinking open-ended, close fitting to the neck and secured with a scarf pin.

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am aiming for a cowl. i was thinking open-ended, close fitting to the neck and secured with a scarf pin.
> 
> Gigi


What a good idea!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have finally finished Sara-Mae's cloth and towel. Seth helped me yesterday by taking my needles and frogging 2 repeats. Need to teach that young man to knit.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have finally finished Sara-Mae's cloth and towel. Seth helped me yesterday by taking my needles and frogging 2 repeats. Need to teach that young man to knit.


Beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, I had fun making it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have finally finished Sara-Mae's cloth and towel. Seth helped me yesterday by taking my needles and frogging 2 repeats. Need to teach that young man to knit.


Seth does love to do what Nana does, he needs a lesson in working up, not down!!!!! the cloth and towel make a lovely set!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seth does love to do what Nana does, he needs a lesson in working up, not down!!!!! the cloth and towel make a lovely set!


Yes he does love to try and help. I too think he needs to practice more up and less down. Thank you , I have told Sara-Mae about it and she says it will be perfect. She loves everything I make for her though always has.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have finally finished Sara-Mae's cloth and towel. Seth helped me yesterday by taking my needles and frogging 2 repeats. Need to teach that young man to knit.


Certainty sounds like he needs to learn! One of my bunnies would be ideal for him.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Certainty sounds like he needs to learn! One of my bunnies would be ideal for him.


They would and be fun knit too. Thanks for the pattern. I made one for each of my grandchildren and a few for my Easter table.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Traveling vine, 9 repeats completed.


Lovely with that color. Amazing how different it looks with the different yarn colors and types of yarn. I love them all!!!! :thumbup: I need to get to bed and try and get some sleep or I won't get any knitting done again today. Falling way behind. :-(


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Certainty sounds like he needs to learn! One of my bunnies would be ideal for him.


I will have to try that, if he will sit still long enough.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful work! I want one!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

SharonT said:


> Beautiful work! I want one!


Go to the traveling vine workshop and start on page one. The directions are there as well as the pattern. After reading you can post any questions. It is a teaching workshop and Lurker is the teacher. She is great. She is also teaching from NZ.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Go to the traveling vine workshop and start on page one. The directions are there as well as the pattern. After reading you can post any questions. It is a teaching workshop and Lurker is the teacher. She is great. She is also teaching from NZ.


thank you jmai for the vote of confidence!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 wrote:
Go to the traveling vine workshop and start on page one. The directions are there as well as the pattern. After reading you can post any questions. It is a teaching workshop and Lurker is the teacher. She is great. She is also teaching from NZ.



Lurker 2 said:


> thank you jmai for the vote of confidence!


That is because you are indeed a very good teacher and patient as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> jmai5421 wrote:
> Go to the traveling vine workshop and start on page one. The directions are there as well as the pattern. After reading you can post any questions. It is a teaching workshop and Lurker is the teacher. She is great. She is also teaching from NZ.
> 
> That is because you are indeed a very good teacher and patient as well.


Thank you, Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Caren!


   You are most welcome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is what have been up too lately. I really am liking the TV pattern. Am going to start the fern pattern soon and see which one I like best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what have been up too lately. I really am liking the TV pattern. Am going to start the fern pattern soon and see which one I like best.


Caren, you are doing some lovely work!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what have been up too lately. I really am liking the TV pattern. Am going to start the fern pattern soon and see which one I like best.


Beautiful work. I love the fern lace pattern. It was a fun knit. I will be starting the traveling vine scarf for my self soon. I have the yarn and it is the same as yours, same color too. I do like the way the colors are knitting up; much better than the Amazing that I used for my daughter's. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful work. I love the fern lace pattern. It was a fun knit. I will be starting the traveling vine scarf for my self soon. I have the yarn and it is the same as yours, same color too. I do like the way the colors are knitting up; much better than the Amazing that I used for my daughter's. Thanks for posting.


Thank you. I wasn't sure how the yarn would work up but I am liking the look to. Depending on which pattern I like best I will be using fro a summer top.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Julie, Flockie and I are going to take a picture of our TVs side by side, and post them together just for contrast! They're incredibly different from each other. We have to wait until Tuesday, though, when my boss is out of the office and her's is in court. Should be interesting.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

They are both lovely but like the purple 1 best lol lyn xx



NanaCaren said:


> This is what have been up too lately. I really am liking the TV pattern. Am going to start the fern pattern soon and see which one I like best.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> They are both lovely but like the purple 1 best lol lyn xx


Thank you.  I am making both because I couldn't decide which one I liked best. This way I don't have to choose.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the work - love the yarn.



NanaCaren said:


> This is what have been up too lately. I really am liking the TV pattern. Am going to start the fern pattern soon and see which one I like best.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Caren, they are both beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the work - love the yarn.


Thank you.  



Bobglory said:


> Caren, they are both beautiful!


Thank you. I can hardly wait to finish them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to choose also....love both of them.


NanaCaren said:


> Thank you.  I am making both because I couldn't decide which one I liked best. This way I don't have to choose.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what have been up too lately. I really am liking the TV pattern. Am going to start the fern pattern soon and see which one I like best.


I like both of these yarns but I love the Patons purple & green. I made a scarf with this yarn myself. Both of the patterns are beautiful.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I know what you mean about how hard it is to chose. So many things to knit, so little time! Both look lovely, so I am sure you were right to do the two patterns and use both yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I know what you mean about how hard it is to chose. So many things to knit, so little time! Both look lovely, so I am sure you were right to do the two patterns and use both yarns.


But Christmas is still a way aways- so may be by then....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Julie, Flockie and I are going to take a picture of our TVs side by side, and post them together just for contrast! They're incredibly different from each other. We have to wait until Tuesday, though, when my boss is out of the office and her's is in court. Should be interesting.


Thought I had replied, Ceili, but I can't find it! my humble apologies- hoping to see both your works, soon- of course you are Sunday- we are now Monday!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But Christmas is still a way aways- so may be by then....


Oh, no! They are not doing Christmas again this year, are they? It seems like we only just had one... :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, no! They are not doing Christmas again this year, are they? It seems like we only just had one... :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nana Caren, two on the go. I'm impressed. Both are so beautiful, yes, hard to choose. I just need some time to knit. I'm falling behind here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Nana Caren, two on the go. I'm impressed. Both are so beautiful, yes, hard to choose. I just need some time to knit. I'm falling behind here.


Angora- this is not a falling behind- it is being busy, and having company! You WILL get there!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Nana Caren, two on the go. I'm impressed. Both are so beautiful, yes, hard to choose. I just need some time to knit. I'm falling behind here.


I am working on a deadline to get a couple finished before June. They will be gifts for friends. If not I might have only started one. You could never fall behind. I love the jewelry you have been making it is very creative. I have fallen behind on my knitting lately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am working on a deadline to get a couple finished before June. They will be gifts for friends. If not I might have only started one. You could never fall behind. I love the jewelry you have been making it is very creative. I have fallen behind on my knitting lately.


But you too have a lot of responsibilities, sometimes knitting just has to wait!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But you too have a lot of responsibilities, sometimes knitting just has to wait!


Yes I do, the knitting and cooking/baking are my relaxation. I do need to get a couple of my wips finished before I leave for London.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's how far I've gotten....this one is for me so I'll put it away for awhile so can work on the next workshop....I'll post the final picture when it is all done.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's how far I've gotten....this one is for me so I'll put it away for awhile so can work on the next workshop....I'll post the final picture when it is all done.


Beautiful Rookie


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

All of the scarves posted are so beautiful! Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's how far I've gotten....this one is for me so I'll put it away for awhile so can work on the next workshop....I'll post the final picture when it is all done.


this is SO lovely, Rookie! I am looking forward to you posting the complete set when you do finish!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks great, Rookie. Did you do 3 stitches either side as a border? I had thought of making the border a bit wider than the two stitches each side on my next one, depending, of course, on the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> It looks great, Rookie. Did you do 3 stitches either side as a border? I had thought of making the border a bit wider than the two stitches each side on my next one, depending, of course, on the yarn.


Seed stitch, is another idea- looks really good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the kind comment. It's 4 stitches with the first stitch always slipped purl wise and the last stitch always knitted to create the nice edges.



Kathleendoris said:


> It looks great, Rookie. Did you do 3 stitches either side as a border? I had thought of making the border a bit wider than the two stitches each side on my next one, depending, of course, on the yarn.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My finished cowl for my daughter(modeled by me) for Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it!!! Looks great on you.



jmai5421 said:


> My finished cowl for my daughter(modeled by me) for Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My finished cowl for my daughter(modeled by me) for Christmas.


It is looking so lovely! as do you! and the colours are brilliant to cheer one up in winter!
It would be lovely to see the whole set, when you get it finished- because the Parade will remain open!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's how far I've gotten....this one is for me so I'll put it away for awhile so can work on the next workshop....I'll post the final picture when it is all done.


It looks great!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> My finished cowl for my daughter(modeled by me) for Christmas.


I love it! What weight yarn did you use and how many repeats did you do?

Gigi


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I love it! What weight yarn did you use and how many repeats did you do?
> 
> Gigi


The yarn is Lion Brand's Amazing. It is a worsted weight. I did 14 repeats. Next time I would do 12 or 13. I find it a little big but I think that is how they wear them now. There is a lot of cowl in the back. I just didn't want my old neck to show.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> The yarn is Lion Brand's Amazing. It is a worsted weight. I did 14 repeats. Next time I would do 12 or 13. I find it a little big but I think that is how they wear them now. There is a lot of cowl in the back. I just didn't want my old neck to show.


Wow, I have a lot of that yarn in my stash. What size needles did you use?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Wow, I have a lot of that yarn in my stash. What size needles did you use?


size US 8 and I did the fern leaf design.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Which colorway did you use?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceili and I wanted to show off our Traveling Vine scarves. Hers is the darker one on the right and mine is on the left. Ceili is a bit further on in the number of pattern repeats than I am.

Flockie


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> size US 8 and I did the fern leaf design.


Thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love both of them!!!



flockie said:


> Ceili and I wanted to show off our Traveling Vine scarves. Hers is the darker one on the right and mine is on the left. Ceili is a bit further on in the number of pattern repeats than I am.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love both of them!!!



flockie said:


> Ceili and I wanted to show off our Traveling Vine scarves. Hers is the darker one on the right and mine is on the left. Ceili is a bit further on in the number of pattern repeats than I am.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love both of them!!!


Thanks! RookieRetiree


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Ceili and I wanted to show off our Traveling Vine scarves. Hers is the darker one on the right and mine is on the left. Ceili is a bit further on in the number of pattern repeats than I am.
> 
> Flockie


They both have a lovely sculptural look to them- congratulations to you both!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They both have a lovely sculptural look to them- congratulations to you both!


Thanks Julie! I really love this pattern. It may end up being used for scarves or wraps for Christmas presents.

Karen


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> Ceili and I wanted to show off our Traveling Vine scarves. Hers is the darker one on the right and mine is on the left. Ceili is a bit further on in the number of pattern repeats than I am.
> 
> Flockie


Beautiful scarves Ceili and Flockie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Thanks Julie! I really love this pattern. It may end up being used for scarves or wraps for Christmas presents.
> 
> Karen


I have just gifted my alpaca one to a very kind friend!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful scarves Ceili and Flockie.


Thanks jmai5421! I really like the color work on the one you did for your daughter.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for your lovely comments. Jmai, what yarn did you use on yours? The colors are spectacular!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments. Jmai, what yarn did you use on yours? The colors are spectacular!


Thanks
I used Lion Brand's Amazing. The color: Mauna Loa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili and Flockie, those are so beautiful and you know I like bling so thanks for the close-up. Great jobs and I like the group photo. Shows our togetherness as knitters.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ceili and Flockie, those are so beautiful and you know I like bling so thanks for the close-up. Great jobs and I like the group photo. Shows our togetherness as knitters.


Thanks Angora1 - Ceili and I have compared our scarves with each other once or twice since the workshop started. She thought it would be fun to show them together here, too.

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Ceili and I wanted to show off our Traveling Vine scarves. Hers is the darker one on the right and mine is on the left. Ceili is a bit further on in the number of pattern repeats than I am.
> 
> Flockie


I love both of them. The colours are lovely.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love both of them. The colours are lovely.


Thanks Caren


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone! The color isn't really accurate on mine, though. It's a much warmer darkish taupe, with bronze-colored sequins. The bling hardly shows in the pictures, but it's really pretty effective in person. I just bought some Amazing to make another one - I'm hooked! Kudos to Julie for a wonderful workshop.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ditto to Ceili's comments. I too am hooked on this pattern. Thanks Julie for a great workshop and everyone's inspiration.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Obviously, Flockie and I speak as one! BTW, we're both flooded in, so have a day off. Extra knitting time, Yay!


flockie said:


> Ditto to Ceili's comments. I too am hooked on this pattern. Thanks Julie for a great workshop and everyone's inspiration.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you stay as dry as possible. We have a lot of water here too....we'll see just how effective the $$$$$' spent on the Des Plaines River reclamation project has been!!



Ceili said:


> Obviously, Flockie and I speak as one! BTW, we're both flooded in, so have a day off. Extra knitting time, Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Thank you everyone! The color isn't really accurate on mine, though. It's a much warmer darkish taupe, with bronze-colored sequins. The bling hardly shows in the pictures, but it's really pretty effective in person. I just bought some Amazing to make another one - I'm hooked! Kudos to Julie for a wonderful workshop.


I am really glad you have enjoyed it! I am taking a break doing Sam's workshop- lost the pattern I printed so thought I could read it from the photograph- but have ended up with a 'neck warmer' with the points- I wonder if I can claim it as my own design?!
Amazing is literally that in the beautiful colourways they have!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Ditto to Ceili's comments. I too am hooked on this pattern. Thanks Julie for a great workshop and everyone's inspiration.


That is my pleasure, Flockie, there have been some beautiful scarves completed!

Sorry to hear you are flooded- but as you say that is a good reason to knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you stay as dry as possible. We have a lot of water here too....we'll see just how effective the $$$$$' spent on the Des Plaines River reclamation project has been!!


Is that a euphemism, or are you flooded too, Rookie?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're definitely flooded!! I live about 5 blocks from the Des Plaines River and about 20 years ago, it flooded everything up to about 1 block from us....we had lots of neighbors at our house - and the local elementary school nearby housed quite a few families. I ran the school lunch program at the time and had a devil of a time getting permission to distribute left-over sandwiches, etc. to all the volunteers, sand baggers, etc. We even had a visit from our governor when he declared the area a disaster area. Thereafter, the Corps. of Engineers have been working on a flood reduction plan and our taxes were raised to pay for the project----just completely finished about 2 years ago---this will definitely be a test of it's effectiveness.



Lurker 2 said:


> Is that a euphemism, or are you flooded too, Rookie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're definitely flooded!! I live about 5 blocks from the Des Plaines River and about 20 years ago, it flooded everything up to about 1 block from us....we had lots of neighbors at our house - and the local elementary school nearby housed quite a few families. I ran the school lunch program at the time and had a devil of a time getting permission to distribute left-over sandwiches, etc. to all the volunteers, sand baggers, etc. We even had a visit from our governor when he declared the area a disaster area. Thereafter, the Corps. of Engineers have been working on a flood reduction plan and our taxes were raised to pay for the project----just completely finished about 2 years ago---this will definitely be a test of it's effectiveness.


Do keep us posted!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

What yarn and colorway did you use Bobglory? Love the colors


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you! 

I used Cascade Heritage 150 Paints Sock Yarn in Red Cedar. 

Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?).

DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Do keep us posted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

How nice to have it warm enough to air the convertible- My family is seriously in to cars- not that I am not- just can't afford one!



RookieRetiree said:


> Sunshine!!! DH got out the red convertible (1967 Chevy Impala) after being stored for the winter....not warm enough to have the top down and there were quite a few creaks and groans on it's first outing (wouldn't that be true of all of us after being idle all winter?).
> 
> DH then took it to the H.S. where he works and was able to work out the noises (needed air in the back shocks, exhast pipe clamp needed to be redone, and air in the tires). The H.S. has an auto shop so he can put the car on a lift to make it easier to work on! The car (a she by DH's vocabulary) is ready for it's first run of the season up to WI next weekend to a car parts swap!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's my finished Traveling Vine that I made into a cowl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tmlester said:


> Here's my finished Traveling Vine that I made into a cowl.


That is looking so good- I love your colours


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking so good- I love your colours


Thanks, the colors were what drew me to this yarn to begin with.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Love your scarf & the colors.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love those colors and the scarf. Beautiful job.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like the cowl idea....looks lovely.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind words. Now to squeeze in a Fern Lace scarf between all my other projects.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

My latest, just blocked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> My latest, just blocked.


That is looking so beautiful- I love those soft blues!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Yeah I hav finished it, it has yet to be blocked but I am happy with the results. 
This one id for a dear friend I will see in June.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is what have been up too lately. I really am liking the TV pattern. Am going to start the fern pattern soon and see which one I like best.


I just realized TV doesn't mean television duh!!

I was wondering how everyone was concentrating with the TV on !!! LOL


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yeah I hav finished it, it has yet to be blocked but I am happy with the results.
> This one id for a dear friend I will see in June.


Beautiful. You really knit fast. I do love the colors.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's how far I've gotten....this one is for me so I'll put it away for awhile so can work on the next workshop....I'll post the final picture when it is all done.


this is my favourite one--how divine !!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

joannav said:


> I just realized TV doesn't mean television duh!!
> 
> I was wondering how everyone was concentrating with the TV on !!! LOL


It took me a bit to figure it out too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful. You really knit fast. I do love the colors.


 Thank you, this was fun to knit. I thought i knit pretty slow. My sister was here the other day and she showed me socks that she knit in an afternoon. The pattern would have taken me forever to do.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> My latest, just blocked.


Gorgeous color! Great job


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yeah I hav finished it, it has yet to be blocked but I am happy with the results.
> This one id for a dear friend I will see in June.


Beautiful! I'm sure your friend will love it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tmlester said:


> Beautiful! I'm sure your friend will love it!


I sure do hope so. Next is one for myself and my sister.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this was fun to knit. I thought i knit pretty slow. My sister was here the other day and she showed me socks that she knit in an afternoon. The pattern would have taken me forever to do.


WOW!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yeah I hav finished it, it has yet to be blocked but I am happy with the results.
> This one id for a dear friend I will see in June.


This one looks so beautiful! So it is the one to be gifted! I am sure she will love it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one looks so beautiful! So it is the one to be gifted! I am sure she will love it!


Yes it is. I was so excited to finish it now to tuck in the ends and block it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is. I was so excited to finish it now to tuck in the ends and block it.


And well ahead of your deadline!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It took me a bit to figure it out too.


oh thanks for coming forward too !!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

joannav said:


> oh thanks for coming forward too !!


I thought it was television at first. It took quite awhile for the light bulb to come on. I couldn't believe that many of you watched TV while concentrating on the pattern and not losing stitches with all the make 1's. I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I thought it was television at first. It took quite awhile for the light bulb to come on. I couldn't believe that many of you watched TV while concentrating on the pattern and not losing stitches with all the make 1's. I am glad I am not the only one.


I'm sorry- I laugh out loud every time a posting comes in my e-mail now, on this subject..

working grave shift seems to soften a few brain cells...oops !!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much...it is a fun pattern and I will be doing more.



joannav said:


> this is my favourite one--how divine !!


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

after one ball of Patons Lace my scarf is just a bit over 3 feet. I will add one more ball and see if I like the length. I may have to add part of another ball as well. So far I am really liking this scarf. 
Thank you Julie for teaching this workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> after one ball of Patons Lace my scarf is just a bit over 3 feet. I will add one more ball and see if I like the length. I may have to add part of another ball as well. So far I am really liking this scarf.
> Thank you Julie for teaching this workshop.


It is looking lovely, Caren!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> after one ball of Patons Lace my scarf is just a bit over 3 feet. I will add one more ball and see if I like the length. I may have to add part of another ball as well. So far I am really liking this scarf.
> Thank you Julie for teaching this workshop.


That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the cowl. I'm thinking that is a great idea and actually like cowls better than scarves!!! Well done.

NanaCaren, love it in that pink and I know your friend will be so thrilled to receive it.

Deborah, the blue is so pretty. Amazing how different they all look with the varying yarn and colors, yet all beautiful.

Wow Nana, another one so far along already. The only good thing I can say about not being able to knit for a while is that my thumbs are no longer sore. This will be so beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So much fun looking at what everyone has done. Love them all.

Sorry I am so late but I finally finished mine and I feel like I can knit anything now. :shock: It's so funny how this was so hard in the beginning and now I could actually watch a program and I didn't get lost. Love learning new things and if keeping one's mind active helps us as we age, then we have accomplished several things at once. This fabulous pattern you have given us and the scarves/cowls we have made from it and kept our minds sharp and active. Love it Julie. Great Workshop.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So much fun looking at what everyone has done. Love them all.
> 
> Sorry I am so late but I finally finished mine and I feel like I can knit anything now. :shock: It's so funny how this was so hard in the beginning and now I could actually watch a program and I didn't get lost. Love learning new things and if keeping one's mind active helps us as we age, then we have accomplished several things at once. This fabulous pattern you have given us and the scarves/cowls we have made from it and kept our minds sharp and active. Love it Julie. Great Workshop.


I love the way you have displayed your scarf. Lovely job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love the way you have displayed your scarf. Lovely job.


Thank you Caren. I enjoyed learning this so much and love this the most of anything I have made.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So much fun looking at what everyone has done. Love them all.
> 
> Sorry I am so late but I finally finished mine and I feel like I can knit anything now. :shock: It's so funny how this was so hard in the beginning and now I could actually watch a program and I didn't get lost. Love learning new things and if keeping one's mind active helps us as we age, then we have accomplished several things at once. This fabulous pattern you have given us and the scarves/cowls we have made from it and kept our minds sharp and active. Love it Julie. Great Workshop.


Lovely setting and beautiful work!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> after one ball of Patons Lace my scarf is just a bit over 3 feet. I will add one more ball and see if I like the length. I may have to add part of another ball as well. So far I am really liking this scarf.
> Thank you Julie for teaching this workshop.


Absolutely beautiful Caren. I like the colorway. Mine is on hold while I take care of me DH. He is in the hospital, ICU. I can do socks as I sit in his room but the TV scarf requires more attention.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So much fun looking at what everyone has done. Love them all.
> 
> Sorry I am so late but I finally finished mine and I feel like I can knit anything now. :shock: It's so funny how this was so hard in the beginning and now I could actually watch a program and I didn't get lost. Love learning new things and if keeping one's mind active helps us as we age, then we have accomplished several things at once. This fabulous pattern you have given us and the scarves/cowls we have made from it and kept our minds sharp and active. Love it Julie. Great Workshop.


Beautiful scarf and colors. I like the outside display.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Absolutely beautiful Caren. I like the colorway. Mine is on hold while I take care of me DH. He is in the hospital, ICU. I can do socks as I sit in his room but the TV scarf requires more attention.


Thank you. Sending you and your DH lots of healing thoughts and energy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So much fun looking at what everyone has done. Love them all.
> 
> Sorry I am so late but I finally finished mine and I feel like I can knit anything now. :shock: It's so funny how this was so hard in the beginning and now I could actually watch a program and I didn't get lost. Love learning new things and if keeping one's mind active helps us as we age, then we have accomplished several things at once. This fabulous pattern you have given us and the scarves/cowls we have made from it and kept our minds sharp and active. Love it Julie. Great Workshop.


Angora1 I think your scarf is gorgeous! you have come so far since I met you and I am so pleased. This is outstanding! Designer


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Designer. Here is another view of the scarf with a pin I will use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Designer. Here is another view of the scarf with a pin I will use.


That looks so lovely, Angora!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you teacher!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't forget you did a lovely job, dear student!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

GORGEOUS colorway. Looks like cotton candy. Perfect pattern for this yarn.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Another TV scarf, this time in Rowan Lace, an alpaca and merino blend. The colour is actually leaf green, which doesn't really come through in the photograph. This one is going to be put by for Christmas: I hope to do a few more as presents for the 'special' people in my life, which is to say my daughters! I am pleased with the way it drapes. I might make the next one a little bit wider.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oops! That did not work. I notice that the battery on my iPad is very low, so I will try again when I have recharged.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oops! That did not work. I notice that the battery on my iPad is very low, so I will try again when I have recharged.


I will be waiting with 'baited breath', I think I have one ball of that colourway- it is lovely!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Right, lets try this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Right, lets try this!


This does look so lovely! It is a beautiful yarn to work with!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Right, lets try this!


Wow! I love the color and the knitting is outstanding great job Kathleendoris!

Julie, this was such a wonderful class. I applaud you. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wow! I love the color and the knitting is outstanding great job Kathleendoris!
> 
> Julie, this was such a wonderful class. I applaud you. Shirley


We had some brilliant students!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Right, lets try this!


Lovely scarf, I am sure that is will be loved by the recipient.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's mine, newly blocked but ends need woven in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Here's mine, newly blocked but ends need woven in.


Brilliant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is looking quite exquisite! Beautiful work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Here's mine, newly blocked but ends need woven in.


Wow! Kathy that is absolutely wonderful. They are all outstanding. love each and every one of them. What a successful workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I finished this Fern Lace scarf a few weeks ago and completely forgot to post it- it is to be for my knitting buddy Audrey's 80th birthday next month.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My scarf so far, just a little left. I love the scarf and the pattern.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Both the above scarves are wonderful. I guess I will have to try to find the time to make one! Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My scarf so far, just a little left. I love the scarf and the pattern.


It is quite amazing how the yarn colour changes give each scarf it's own character! Beautiful work, jmai!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Both the above scarves are wonderful. I guess I will have to try to find the time to make one! Shirley


And this from the dedicated non follower of patterns! If you do decide to try it, Shirley, do let me know!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And this from the dedicated non follower of patterns! If you do decide to try it, Shirley, do let me know!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

My problem is I like all the patterns and don't like following patterns! what to do, what to do!!!!

I also want to make the criss cross scarf and want to try it in crochet as well. busy busy -- one year I will surprise you Julie - and make a traveling vine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> My problem is I like all the patterns and don't like following patterns! what to do, what to do!!!!
> 
> I also want to make the criss cross scarf and want to try it in crochet as well. busy busy -- one year I will surprise you Julie - and make a traveling vine!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My scarf so far, just a little left. I love the scarf and the pattern.


Love your scarf, matches mine. I too only have a little bit to go, I should make myself sit and finish it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your scarf, matches mine. I too only have a little bit to go, I should make myself sit and finish it.


 :lol: Too busy keeping the family fed?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: Too busy keeping the family fed?


That and a bit of feeling down but am feeling more up than down now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That and a bit of feeling down but am feeling more up than down now.


Am glad to hear that! BTW is the froggie tea cup happening for the Tea Party?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Am glad to hear that! BTW is the froggie tea cup happening for the Tea Party?


 It will be two separate items, a frog and a tea cup with saucer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It will be two separate items, a frog and a tea cup with saucer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is another scarf I made as a Christmas present. It is made with an Opal sock yarn that I bought on eBay. I had hoped I would get some of the nicely graduated effects that some of you have achieved so successfully, but I rather misunderstood the yarn. As it was meant for socks, the colour changes were much more frequent. At first I was doubtful whether it would work at all, but it grew on me. 

There is a picture of the finished scarf, and also one of the yarn as it appears in the skein (I bought two!) and the way it looks when wound into a ball.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree, it can be quite disconcerting how these variegated yarns handle!
However, as you mentioned on the Tea Party, the result is like a marbled end paper for an old book.
It would be lovely if you could post it on Dragonflylace's Lace Party too. Very fine work!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris love your scarf, it is brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: Of course the colour of the yarn looks as if it would be very different.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful knitting and love the variation of colors.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kathleendoris, your scarf is fabulous!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is the scarf I make in the workshop
Traveling vine


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Here is the scarf I make in the workshop
> Traveling vine


Thank you so much, Patches for posting this! It is a really beautiful interpretation of the design!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Patches for posting this! It is a really beautiful interpretation of the design!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally finsihed mine- started it when the workshop first started!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Finally finsihed mine- started it when the workshop first started!


Beautiful job Darowil. Such pretty yarn. It is such a lovely pattern! Nice to have it done and it is so lovely to wear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Finally finsihed mine- started it when the workshop first started!


This one is for you, isn't it? The colours look lovely, as does the scarf! Well done!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful job, Darowil. I love the colors. That reminds me to get mine out and finish. I am so close. I did make a cowl first but gave it away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful job, Darowil. I love the colors. That reminds me to get mine out and finish. I am so close. I did make a cowl first but gave it away.


I look forward to seeing yours!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I look forward to seeing yours!


I posted it in the parade 2/3 of the way done. My goal to finish before we start the Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll have to search for it- but later!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for you, isn't it? The colours look lovely, as does the scarf! Well done!


No it went to one of David's office staff. But I love the colours of it-fit the pattern really well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful job, Darowil. I love the colors. That reminds me to get mine out and finish. I am so close. I did make a cowl first but gave it away.


Well as you see it's never too late to finsih it! How many workshops hav eyou done by now? You seem to do most of them from what I can gather.


----------



## Phylbert (Jan 3, 2013)

Almost finished. Only have a little bit of yarn left. Love this scarf. Thank-you for the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Phylbert said:


> Almost finished. Only have a little bit of yarn left. Love this scarf. Thank-you for the pattern.


The pattern becomes almost addictive- and it can be used with so many different weights of yarn- you have done an awesome job on yours!


----------



## Phylbert (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank-you for the kind words. You have made a beautiful but easy, repetitive pattern. I am still a new to knitting, but have fallen in love with the colors and textures of yarn more so than with the completed projects I think...haha!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Phylbert said:


> Thank-you for the kind words. You have made a beautiful but easy, repetitive pattern. I am still a new to knitting, but have fallen in love with the colors and textures of yarn more so than with the completed projects I think...haha!


The pattern is quite traditional and ancient! I just wrote it out the way it is in my Mon Tricot Dictionary, and how I remember doing it first, a long time ago when I made three in an Alpaca yarn- for myself and my two daughters, who were then still teenagers!


----------



## prissy (Jan 7, 2014)

They are beautiful The traveling vine scarf is just plain beautiful wish I could have joined the class and made one


----------



## prissy (Jan 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 would it be posible to join the class for the traveling vine scarf


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I used stitch markers in my last lace project and could not believe how much easier it made it go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

prissy said:


> Lurker 2 would it be posible to join the class for the traveling vine scarf


Dear prissy- all you have to do is locate the Workshops with Designer1234, the Travelling Vine is #21- it says it is Closed but that just means you can't post to it any longer- Read through the thread, and you will find all the instructions you need- if you have any further questions, feel free to contact me by PM! I located the Workshop by going into 'Home' and down to 'All Topics' and scrolling through those (I think it is on the second page) to #21.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear prissy- all you have to do is locate the Workshops with Designer1234, the Travelling Vine is #21- it says it is Closed but that just means you can't post to it any longer- Read through the thread, and you will find all the instructions you need- if you have any further questions, feel free to contact me by PM! I located the Workshop by going into 'Home' and down to 'All Topics' and scrolling through those (I think it is on the second page) to #21.


Or click on th elink under my post and that will take you straight to the workshop pages and simply search for th eone you want (and get distracted by so many great things you decide you want to do!).


----------



## prissy (Jan 7, 2014)

ou so much I found it going to town and get my yarn for it I live 21 miles from town no yarn shops just wall mart


----------



## prissy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

prissy said:


> ou so much I found it going to town and get my yarn for it I live 21 miles from town no yarn shops just wall mart


I know the feeling, and I live IN town- just no good LYS close by!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My traveling vine scarf almost finished.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My traveling vine scarf almost finished.


That is beautiful and the colors are awesome, love it :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My traveling vine scarf almost finished.


Good work Caren! The stripes or bands of colour in the yarn make it rather an interesting result- And you leave in November isn't it? So plenty of time!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> That is beautiful and the colors are awesome, love it :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good work Caren! The stripes or bands of colour in the yarn make it rather an interesting result- And you leave in November isn't it? So plenty of time!


I leave the 30th of October, yes I should have plenty of time. I am trying to make sure the colour stiles match up. It is Paton Lace, can't remember the colour though. found the colour; Patons Lace Yarn - Sachet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finally remembered to post a photo. I really like this pattern, think I'll be doing it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally remembered to post a photo. I really like this pattern, think I'll be doing it again.


So glad to hear you are thinking of doing it again! the colours in this one are lovely and rich.


----------



## CharlotteH96 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

